

   Not So Fast Public Cloud: Big Players Still Run Privately - wattersjames
http://siliconangle.com/ver2/2009/08/17/not-so-fast-public-cloud-big-players-still-run-privately/?utm_campaign=BackType&utm_medium=bt.io-twitter&utm_source=direct-bt.io&utm_content=backtype-tweetcount

======
clemesha
"The real success of the cloud like compute services so far has been in
bringing small and midsize companies to market incredibly fast." Totally
agreed here, and I think this is why hackers and entrepreneurs are so excited
about the cloud - it does away with traditional concerns of infrastructure,
allowing more focus on ideas.

~~~
wattersjames
Great line to pull out, and most relevant to the Y crowd for sure. What's
interesting is that all of that hacker success has really made enterprises
take notice and they are trying to figure out the magic too. Problem is they
aren't nearly as nimble at writing new apps for this paradigm.

